# Pretty sure I just bricked my GSM GNex...



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I really can't believe this! I've done everything imaginable to the VZW GNex, with no problems!

Today I get my GSM GNex in the mail. I let it update to Jelly Bean. I fastboot unlock, restart system, then fastboot install TWRP, then install Liquids JB ROM through TWRP. I sat at the boot animation for about 15 or 20 minutes, so I tried to turn the phone off, no go. So I pulled the battery and it won't turn back on. Not even fastboot. When I try to plug the phone into my computer, it makes the usual USB beeping noise followed by a double beep (kind like, da... da.da.).

Really?!?! What the hell?!?!

Anyone have any ideas? I think I'm gonna have to try to get a replacement, even though I kinda doubt Google will go for it... *&^%#$#@$%#&^!!!!!

Edit: a little more info- My computer recognizes OMAP4440 for a brief second (I guess 4440 was what the processor was called initially). So I'm trying the DL at this link. I got the driver installed for the OMAP 4440 & now the program is doing it's thing (& taking awhile).

http://forum.gsmhost...412/index2.html

I guess this is an eMMC problem, which I think I saw Koush post on twitter a couple days ago that he was looking into eMMC problems?


----------



## moshe22 (May 1, 2012)

My friend I am 70% sure that your battery is drained.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> My friend I am 70% sure that your battery is drained.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nope, almost fully charged. Been at Android for awhile, I know a little bit









I'm trying (& praying this works)

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f634/unbrick-dead-samsung-gt-i9250-galaxy-nexus-gt-i9100g-via-usb-cable-freeeeeeeeeeee-1465412/index2.html


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow dude. That blows. I know you know what you're doing since I see how much you post around here, and I can tell there's knowledge in your reasonings. I'm praying to the Android gods for you bro...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Wow dude. That blows. I know you know what you're doing since I see how much you post around here, and I can tell there's knowledge in your reasonings. I'm praying to the Android gods for you bro...


Thanks man! It's not looking too good. I may have to send my brand new phone into Samsung for repair


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm on liquid and (not necessarily blaming it on liquid, but just saying) my phone just shut off and wouldn't turn back on. Tried a different battery, no go. Waited ten minutes and it turned back on. Might just be geeking out on you. How long has it been since you couldn't turn it on?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Fucking noob..

(Hahaha, sorry bro, had to.)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'm on liquid and (not necessarily blaming it on liquid, but just saying) my phone just shut off and wouldn't turn back on. Tried a different battery, no go. Waited ten minutes and it turned back on. Might just be geeking out on you. How long has it been since you couldn't turn it on?


I waited about 15 minutes with the battery & SIM out. Still no go. I tried this tool, that I posted the link to & it gets hung up at a certain part. I just know that the tool tries to fix eMMC & it's not working. I think the eMMC, which I believe is the internal memory is toasted. I'll try leaving the battery out for an hour or so, since I can't do much more right now. Then I'll call Samsung









I'm gonna have to blame this on the China made GNex.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Fucking noob..
> 
> (Hahaha, sorry bro, had to.)


Dude, I feel like a noob right now... I mean I just bricked a Nexus! SMH

Edit: and the crappy thing is that I just canceled VZW. So now I'm without a business phone. I guess I'll have to buy a feature phone or something & forward my GVoice (business line) to it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't see how you bricked it though.. had to be faulty hardware. I would try battery pulling a few times in a row to see if it somehow resolves itself.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely China's fault. Send it back till you get a Korean one.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I don't see how you bricked it though.. had to be faulty hardware. I would try battery pulling a few times in a row to see if it somehow resolves itself.


I don't get it either! I'll try that, then leaving the battery out for an hour.

Thanks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Where's Yarly when I need him?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Where's Yarly when I need him?


He's helping other newbs, he'll be here soon


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Yarly must be summoned by an intricate and multi step admin summoning dance.

1st you have to sacrifice an iphone

2nd. Post my VZW Galaxy Nexus SUXXORS!!!! 3 times.

3rd. In cmd prompt type

```
<br />
android/platform-tools fastboot summon yarly<br />
fastboot flash UnleashTheYarly.img<br />
```
Then and only then will the Yarly cometh


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Yarly must be summoned by an intricate and multi step admin summoning dance.
> 
> 1st you have to sacrifice an iphone
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

You could just PM him too. He's not busy. Constantly slacking off


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Verizon is fucking killing me right now!!! I call in to see if I can port my # to Straight Talk & change the number on VZW to something else. I told them I do not want to cancel my contract yet. The lady tells me to port my # over, then call vzw back to have a different # put on the phone. So I port the #, I call VZW back & they tell me that I can't do that. The line was canceled ($270 fee) & there's no way to add another # to the line. All I can do is port my previous phone # back to the phone to avoid the cancellation fee. Since my new GNex is bricked, I decided to just port my number back to VZW. Well now I have to be on some kind of data plan, I CAN"T HAVE MY UNLIMITED DATA BACK!!!

This lady said nothing about my contract being canceled if I ported my number over. I told her I did not want to cancel yet. Maybe I'm a noob at switching carriers because I have been with VZW for 13 years now! This is one huge mess!!!

Sorry for the off-topic


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, once you canceled the contract you lost your unlimited data. Now you're on share everything. Today is not your day.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> You could just PM him too. He's not busy. Constantly slacking off


I try not to bug people too much with PMs. I'm not even sure the all powerful Yarly can fix this. The phones just dead.


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you tried firing up wugfresh toolkit and see if it sees the phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Yup, once you canceled the contract you lost your unlimited data. Now you're on share everything. Today is not your day.


Ya, I get that. I just didn't know that the contract would be automatically canceled & the lady never said anything about that. She said I could port the # then call VZW back & have a different # put on the phone. So I was under the assumption it wouldn't change my contract.

Anyways, it's all good. Today Verizon loses all 3 of my lines, instead of just 1. Not to mention, I hold grudges & will be on a VZW smear campaign for awhile now.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

What.The.Fuck. you seriously can't get your unlimited data back?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

BigRalphN said:


> Have you tried firing up wugfresh toolkit and see if it sees the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Thanks, just tried & it's a no go. The only thing my computer recognizes now, is the OMAP4440 processor. I put in an email with Google for a faulty device return. I guess I'll see what they say.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> What.The.Fuck. you seriously can't get your unlimited data back?


Nope. I explained that the lady never told me that it would cancel the contract & I just want to go back to how it was. They are saying that they can't add unlimited back, it's not possible. Which I think is BS. I talked to one supervisor in the # porting area & he said he can't but maybe the regular VZW reps can. I've been waiting for nearly 2 hours now for a call back from the regular VZW supervisor rep. I don't really care anymore, I'm done with VZW!


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Thanks, just tried & it's a no go. The only thing my computer recognizes now, is the OMAP4440 processor. I put in an email with Google for a faulty device return. I guess I'll see what they say.


Darn. I was hoping you could at least run the lock process.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

BigRalphN said:


> Darn. I was hoping you could at least run the lock process.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Ya, I really think it's a hardware issue at this point. Thanks for trying tho.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Bro. You should have came to me, not a VZ rep.

1) I definitely think it's hardware, but fuck an email and call Google Support. (I'd still keep trying to get it going in the mean time.)

2) Call VZW back, request a supervisor (if anyone's interested, you're not actually speaking to a supervisor, just someone with "slightly" more pull, and experience on how to handle upset customers). Explain to them the situation, and advise them to pull the original call you placed where the rep explained to you that you could port and then call back for a different number. It's their fault, they had a poorly trained rep give incorrect information. Legally, you stand on firm ground. Explain to them you just wanted to move your number over, and had the rep explained you couldn't do this, you wouldn't have done it. Be stern, and as polite as you can be in a situation like this.

For future reference, you're not going to be able to port your number WITHOUT cancelling your line. If you have Verizon change your current number, the old number is gone and you cannot port it. If you port it before contract is up, well.. you know what happens there.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Bro. You should have came to me, not a VZ rep.
> 
> 1) I definitely think it's hardware, but fuck an email and call Google Support. (I'd still keep trying to get it going in the mean time.)
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

I didn't know Google had a phone #... just found it & gonna call in a minute.

I'll give it another shot with what you said to say. I do keep my cool most of the time with reps & even tell them to have a good day even tho I'm pissed off. I know they're just trying to do their job too. I don't want to go back to verizon, but I guess I have to, to get my business line going









edit: I tried calling friends to see if anyone had an old AT&T phone I could swap my SIM into & that is a no go.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah man. It's a simple mistake and should be reversible, and if not then I think compensation should be in order.

If they continue to say they can't get you back on unlimited, ask them to wave your ETF. Again, its not your fault you lost your unlimited contract, it's the reps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Yeah man. It's a simple mistake and should be reversible, and if not then I think compensation should be in order.
> 
> If they continue to say they can't get you back on unlimited, ask them to wave your ETF. Again, its not your fault you lost your unlimited contract, it's the reps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They are telling me that giving me back unlimited data is impossible. All they can do is file some kind of injunction or something & she said it would most likely be denied. She is crediting me back half of my early termination fee. So $135. That MIGHT keep me from pulling one of my other lines from them. The other line is already off-contract, so they can kiss that one goodbye.

Sorry Mods for all the off-topic going on in here!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Back to the bricked GNex...

I tried repeatedly taking the battery in/out & left the battery out for an hour. Didn't help.

Right now the phone is only recognizable to my computer as OMAP4440, after I installed the drivers from the eMMC recovery tool . I can't use fastboot. I can't get into fastboot mode (vol up + down + power). Can't get into download mode (vol down + power) to odin. Odin won't recognize the phone on my PC.

Just waiting for my buddy to get off his phone so I can call Google (855-83-NEXUS) & see what they can do for me.

Edit: and Google just said they escalated the issue & wait for an email


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you able to boot into the bootloader by holding down the volume buttons? Maybe it could be forced into odin mode with a jig, but at that rate, might be easier just to return it. Method to make one can be found here, but it requires a bit more than everyday parts, unless you keep spare resistors around or can find somewhere that has them (maybe radioshack?).

http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-hacks/how-to-make-a-usb-jig-for-your-galaxy-s2/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Are you able to boot into the bootloader by holding down the volume buttons? Maybe it could be forced into odin mode with a jig, but at that rate, might be easier just to return it. Method to make one can be found here, but it requires a bit more than everyday parts, unless you keep spare resistors around or can find somewhere that has them (maybe radioshack?).
> 
> http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-hacks/how-to-make-a-usb-jig-for-your-galaxy-s2/


I keep forgetting to order one of these just in case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Well, half an ETF is doable. Does it justify what you would have ended up paying monthly to finish the contract? If not, talk them down to that point. So you at least break even.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I guess I'm happy with paying half the etf. I was planning on just putting off cancelling for another month. Then all this happened, so I was thinking about just sticking with verizon until the next Nexus' came out. But she gave me half off & I couldn't keep unlimited data, so I'm out.

Now I'm forced to use some Samsung prepay flip phone I got for free when I bought the Bionic (It gets great battery life







), until Google can get me a replacement phone or do whatever they are gonna do with this brick.... unless the jig works


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Found this on XDA



rekrapg;28486488 said:


> So, this morning at 5am (yes, stupid time to be playing) I flashed a zip. I have stored on my phone zips for both this and my tablet, and guess what genius did? flashed the wrong friggin one! Very surprised it went through without fault, but hey, shit happens.
> 
> So, basically what happened, is my phone became a brick. Black screen, could not boot it up, couldn't et to bootloader or download mode or recovery, tried several things like pulling battery for 30 secs then putting back in, plugging into PC without battery and putting battery in, leaving without battery or SIM for 30 minutes and putting back in, NA friggin DA. Still a brick. Not even the vibration when it first kicks in. Nothing
> 
> ...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Goddamn man. My transition couldn't have went easier. The only thing that I had go wrong.. the sim card sat 15 miles away for 2 days before they delivered it (and FedEx wouldn't let me come pick it up). So I had the phone sitting on my desk for a few days before getting it up and going.

Popped sim in, good to go. Posted my VZW GN on CL and sold it 10 minutes later and made everything but taxes back on my new GSM.

Got my T-Mo sim btw, this AT&T is up on the 4th so I'll let you know how it goes.

But, enough off topic. Hope the jig works man, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh and when I switched from VZW to ST all I did was put up my unlimited line only and someone took it over. I couldn't port my number but didn't really care, easy enough to send a mass text out.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Found this on XDA


Thanks, but that is the same as the link in the OP. I tried it & it gets stuck at a certain point.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm starting to think I don't want this GNex from Google. If it's gonna take a week or two, to get the phone fixed if it messes up, I don't think I want it. At least Verizon would say ya your phones done for, I'll over night you another one.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha, Samsung warranty repair is definitely not the same as Verizon. Don't let it discourage you though man, it's worth it in the end. My GN will be my backup phone, just in case something like this arises. Just pop the sim in and go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Thanks, but that is the same as the link in the OP. I tried it & it gets stuck at a certain point.


It links the same files, yes, but I wasn't sure if you tried the exact steps that guy said. I didn't read what other said in the OP link so don't know what was mentioned there however.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> It links the same files, yes, but I wasn't sure if you tried the exact steps that guy said. I didn't read what other said in the OP link so don't know what was mentioned there however.


I don't know if they were exact same steps. I'm have to check that in the morning. Thanks

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I find it disturbing that I had to explain what unlock the bootloader means to Google Support...

Anyways, I guess I needed to call Google Returns, instead of Tech Support yesterday. Samsung is sending me another phone now.

I'm still gonna try to make the JIG in a few minutes for this brick. I just want to see if it works now.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a trained sales assassin for the last 12 years. I can get your unlimited back.

Call and throw an absolute shit fit. Throw out words like "better business bureau" and attorney general.

Don't budge, don't let them close you - stay on the phone until you get what you want! Escalate this shit as high as you need to. Say "I want a recording of the call reviewed, if not I will contact my attorney general. Your representative told me my line would not be canceled, and I trusted her a customer of 13 years. If your company is in the habit of lying to their customers, than this is of grave concern. Let me speak to your boss, I don't mind holding. Ok?"

You get the idea. Don't take no for an answer. Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm a trained sales assassin for the last 12 years. I can get your unlimited back.
> 
> Call and throw an absolute shit fit. Throw out words like "better business bureau" and attorney general.
> 
> ...


Haha! Thanks! I'll keep that in mind for next time. I just canceled yesterday, so I'm done with them now. Gonna pull my other off-contract line as soon as the SIM comes in for the new service. Then when my contract is up on the third line, that's gone as well. I told them yesterday they need to make it right or they will lose all 3 lines. Well, I'm a man of my word.

On another note, I'm getting ready to solder this JIG up. So we'll see how that goes...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Well the JIG didn't work either... Guess I have a JIG just in case now.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have heard of others having issues with windows registering as OMAP driver. Its so weird issue. I forget the cause but I think it was something to do with the processor or something. I remember seeing it here on rootz. I'll try to find that thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1640443.html

Have you tried that? Sorry if it is the same link that people posted before. I didn't bother to read to much









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1640443.html
> 
> Have you tried that? Sorry if it is the same link that people posted before. I didn't bother to read to much
> 
> ...


Ya, that's the same link. No worky for me







. Thanks for trying tho!

Those that have followed this thread:

Samsung is sending me a replacement phone, because this happened within 14 days of purchase (more like 14 minutes).

To make this nightmare even worse for me. Samsung initially lost my replacement order or something. So after not receiving the shipment tracking #, I called in to Samsung & after 4 service tiers, explaining each time my situation & an hour on the phone. They couldn't tell me anything & said they'd call me back. 5 hours later, no call, so I call again & go through all that again, 4 tiers & 1 hour. Finally got them to talk to the shipment manager, to get my phone in it's way.

If this new phone is faulty, I'll probably move on to an SIII from a store like BestBuy. Seriously disappointed that Google can't just send out a replacement, like any other store you buy a phone from. They just tell you that Samsung has to troubleshoot the device, send replacements or process returns. BS!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ouch. That's a lot of hassles on top of hassles.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ouch. That's a lot of hassles on top of hassles.


With a side of hassle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Google makes great software and webapps, but holy moly is their customer service abysmal.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

When you are buying off contract and are no longer on a major carrier this is the downside as you have to go through the manufacturer for warranty, etc. Even if you had bought from Best Buy and happened to be outside your return window I doubt they would just swap it for you out of the kindness of their hearts. If you ever decide to buy international phones keep in mind that Samsung will not honor warranty in the US but HTC will.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> When you are buying off contract and are no longer on a major carrier this is the downside as you have to go through the manufacturer for warranty, etc. Even if you had bought from Best Buy and happened to be outside your return window I doubt they would just swap it for you out of the kindness of their hearts. If you ever decide to buy international phones keep in mind that Samsung will not honor warranty in the US but HTC will.


Interesting! I'm gonna have to look into all that more. Thanks for the heads up.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope all goes well man. I'm thinking of switching of Verizon too. If the next nexus device or something open at the very least isn't on Verizon I'll be out. Just will lose a great employee discount but hey its only money

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the battery somehow bricked the phone. (Now a second phone as well)

I received my replacement phone, but it was getting data drops like crazy. So I ended up buying an S3 & getting a refund for the GNex. Today, I went to wipe my data on the second phone, popped in the battery from the first phone & now the second phone is bricked. It's doing the exact same thing as the first. Won't start, fastboot, download mode or charge.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

THIS IS REALLY MAKING ME RETHINK BUYING ANYTHING FROM GOOGLE AGAIN!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Now google only recognizes the first phone that I'm supposed to send back to Samsung for the replacement. Google can't give me a refund for the second phone, they don't see it at all. The Google rep said that if I would have had a replacement sent through Google they would have seen it. Well I did call Google & they said I had to get a replacement sent from Samsung. I have to call Samsung. So I call Samsung & they say they can't do anything, cuz they have to have the first phone back & they can't refund anything cuz I didn't buy it from them.

WTMFH*&%&^#$#@%$#&*%^$#%$#^%#&*&)_(_)(8(*&%&*^%$^%#*&%$&^%%!!!!

Edit: I CANNOT BELIEVE WHAT A CLUSTERF**K THIS HAS BEEN!!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

This is hopeless.. sorry, bud.


----------

